# Cichlids Playing Tag?



## qwertmonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi, 
I have two adult Jack Dempsey Cichlids acting strange. The male likes to chase the female around the tank. He's not nipping her fins. Her fins are flawless. She'll swim around the corner and he'll be right on her tail. (No pun intended.) What are they doing? It is just a harmless game or is he harassing her? Its not constant either. They will take a break for a while but then he starts again. Buy the way, they have spawned before and theres about 10 of their fry in the tank. (All about 3'' long) 

Thanks,
William


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, they are not playing tag. He is chasing her out of agression.

Nice looking male BTW, but the female looks stressed.


----------



## Fish Taco (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine did that, i put a terracotta pot in side ways and guess what??!!! they laid eggs!!!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Your female looks like a male to me. Have you seen eggs? And i agree with GS the little one looks very stressed.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah, the female may be a male. Can you get a good shot of the gill plate?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice looking fish on the right i agree the left one does look very stressed

sorry i dont no very much about cichlids


----------



## qwertmonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm positive the smaller on is female. The previous owner said they have laid eggs. Right now, they are really sticking together. If the male strays away from the corner, the female swims up and rubs around him and nibbles on his body with her mouth. Also, the female's color is much darker now that it was when I took that picture. Why is that? The male has dug out a corner for her already, so I'm afraid he won't like it if I put a small flower pot in there. What do you all think?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's hard to tell from the pic but what size tank is that?


----------



## qwertmonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Unfortunately, It's only a 29. I don't need any bashing from people telling me it's too small. I know that. I rescued these fish from someone who could not take care of them. They were barely holding on to their life. They are as happy as they can possibly be in a 29 gallon tank. I have a filter for a 55 gallon hooked up and the water stays clean.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well theres the problem. Not to flame or anything but in a 29 theres a good chance he WILL kill her.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

People will also say "they are a pair, and have breed before" to make a quick sale to someone looking to make fry. 

Also if one is in a corner and the other one comes and "nibbles" on the other when it moves around thats not happy behavior. Good luck.


----------

